# freeride/downhill partner gesucht



## BastiBiker (27. April 2008)

brauch noch jemandem der ma mit mir nen paar bikeparks runterheizt...ich wohne im norden deutschlands und bräuchte ma ne begleitung zum runterfahren da es alleine nich ganz so viel spaß macht...also wer bock auf hahnenklee oder schulenberg hat der soll sich ma melden


----------



## thermi (23. November 2009)

Hi steht deine suche noch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mauzetung (12. Januar 2010)

Hi, ich komme aus Magdeburg und suche auch noch jemanden für Bikeparkbesuche. Melde dich, wenn immer noch auf der Suche bist.


----------



## r0ckZ (13. Januar 2010)

*meld*
thale, braunlage immer recht gerne.
gerne auch endurotouren


----------



## Mauzetung (13. Januar 2010)

Bikepark und Touren sind auch mein Ding... Ich habe dich als Kontakt/Freund geadded (oder so). dann können wir ja mal was klar machen wenn das wetter wieder so ist das man auch mal nach draußen kann...


----------



## assistulle (16. Januar 2010)

hi komm auch aus magdeburg un suche immer wen zum fahrn......hauptsächlich in thale aber auch hahnenklee


----------



## r0ckZ (16. Januar 2010)

Na mal sehen, wann Schnee und Eis weg sind


----------



## assistulle (18. Januar 2010)

es taut........holt die shorts raus.....es geht bergauf....


----------



## itchyp (8. Februar 2010)

ich komm auch aus magdeburg, bin trotz meiner 25 jahre aber noch ziemlich grün auf dem gebiet freeride. hab mir letztes jahr gegen sommerende n bike gekauft und bisschen im wald gefahren abseits der wege usw. bikeparkerfahrung hab ich garkeine. hätte aber durchaus interesse diesen sommer viel dazu zu lernen und da das am besten durch leute geht, die einem indirekt was beibringen bin ich hier auf der suche nach Mitfahrern. am besten einfach mal per pn melden...bin nich allzu oft im forum unterwegs


----------



## itchyp (17. März 2010)

wie siehts aus? wann gehts los? Braunlage hat ab mitte Mai offen.


----------



## assistulle (17. März 2010)

also ich fahr ostern schonmal nach thale


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## itchyp (18. März 2010)

is da auchn bikepark?


----------



## assistulle (18. März 2010)

na da is ne 2km lange downhillstrecke un ne dirt strecke


----------



## itchyp (18. März 2010)

schwierigkeitsgrad? wieviel kostetsn da? braunlage is ja recht teuer.


----------



## luk! (18. März 2010)

Infos zur Strecke
 Preise


----------



## Hopi (18. März 2010)

itchyp schrieb:


> schwierigkeitsgrad? wieviel kostetsn da? braunlage is ja recht teuer.



Der Sport ist teuer, gewöhn dich dran


----------



## itchyp (18. März 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> Der Sport ist teuer, gewöhn dich dran


 
hält sich, verglichen mit motorrad fahren, noch in grenzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (18. März 2010)

itchyp schrieb:


> hält sich, verglichen mit motorrad fahren, noch in grenzen



Das wird noch  dann kommt das nächste Bike, die Bikepark besuche usw.


----------



## sundancer (19. März 2010)

Ich komme zwar nicht aus dem Magdeburger Raum, fahre aber auch oft im Harz in den diversen Bikeparks udn auch Enduro/Freeride-Touren.

Vieleicht kann man ja mal was zusammen starten.

Gruß

Basti


----------



## r0ckZ (19. März 2010)

mein enduro-trainingslager in la palma geht noch bis zum 30.3 . ostern rum bin ich recht wahrscheinlich zwecks feierei in good old berlin, danach aber sicherlich für ne menge schandtaten zu haben


----------



## Riding-Rick (24. März 2010)

Wenn´s Wetter einigermaßen trocken ist wird am Wochenende - wahrscheinlich am Samstag - Thale gerockt!


----------



## Cyb (25. März 2010)

Ich werde auch am Samstag mit 4 Leuten in Thale aufkreuzen!
Das Wetter soll ja einigermaßen gut sein, 13 °C 27% Regenrisiko...


----------



## iKev (30. März 2010)

hey kennt ihr ein paar coole strecken um magdeburg herum die durchs gelände gehen u mal spaß machen?

man findet ja leider nicht immer die zeit bis in den harz


----------



## Mauzetung (2. Juni 2010)

Ich fahr am Sonntag nach Braunlage zum Wurmberg. Falls noch jemand mit will, kann er sich gerne bei mir melden.


----------



## itchyp (3. Juni 2010)

wann willste los, wie kommste hin, wieviel komm noch mit und wäre nochn platz frei?


----------



## r0ckZ (3. Juni 2010)

Mauzetung schrieb:


> Ich fahr am Sonntag nach Braunlage zum Wurmberg. Falls noch jemand mit will, kann er sich gerne bei mir melden.


news von heute besagen, dass sie die aufgeweichte strecke grade dicht gemacht haben, um sie nich völlig zu zerfahren.
weiß nich, ob das nur heute gilt oder fürn bestimmtem zeitraum?!


mein 2010er bike is heute fertig geworden und wird sa+so mitn paar berliner kumpels eingeritten.
wenn alles gut geht und wetter dufte ist, möchte ich gerne nächstes we dann nach braunlage.
wer hätte auch bock?


----------



## assistulle (7. Juni 2010)

hat jemand noch lust kommendes we mit nach sohlen zu kommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## r0ckZ (10. Juni 2010)

bin dieses we mitm kumpel samstag in braunlage. sonntag evt anderer bikepark oder tour, mal sehen.
einer der magdeburger da, um mal neue leute kennen lernen zu können?

grüße


----------



## r0ckZ (12. Juni 2010)

juti, schade. dann vielleicht wann andermal.
evt. fahren wir morgen wieder los parken, mal sehen


----------



## brokenarmsdude (13. Juni 2010)

Bin erst aus Ilmenau zurück gekommen, hab meinen Harzplan kurzfristig abgeändert  aber wenn du das nächste mal fahren willst und noch platz hast, würde ich mich über ne PN freuen


----------



## r0ckZ (14. Juni 2010)

tja, n platz kann ich immer nicht mit anbieten, da mein kumpel die karre hat und da auch nur zwei reinpassen.
der hat sich jedenfalls was am mittelfinger getan, weswegen sonntag dann flach fiel.

nach braunlage kommt man jedenfalls nicht mit der bahn hin.
wie siehts denn in thale aus? schon einer dieses jahr dagewesen?

kriegen wir n paar leute für einen tag an diesem we zusammen, damit sich das SA-ticket lohnt?
ich hätte an beiden tagen zeit.

grüße


----------



## r0ckZ (18. Juni 2010)

keiner bock? keiner zeit? andere vorschläge? enduro im harz? braunlage?

verstehe irgendwie nich, wieso es anscheinend so schwer ist, sich in MD zum biken zusammen zu rotten. rennrad würde ja noch gehen, aber selbst cc is schwierig.
gefahren wird doch sicherlich - aber anscheinend jeder nur für sich oder wenns hochkommt im eigenen freundeskreis?
(muss ich mir wohl doch n dirter für m-trails oder so aufbauen :/)


----------



## brokenarmsdude (18. Juni 2010)

also ich wär dabei

bau dir wenn nen 4x racer auf^^


----------



## r0ckZ (18. Juni 2010)

na das is doch schonmal was 
hab dir ne pn geschickt


----------



## itchyp (18. Juni 2010)

ich bin grad im unistress aber in 2 wochen wär ich wieder "ansprechbar"


----------



## r0ckZ (18. Juni 2010)

super! unistress hab ich zwar grad auch, aber wochenende is wochenende  
brauch außerdem training für die megavalanche und schieb deswegen ne klausur ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## r0ckZ (19. Juni 2010)

joar das war doch lustig heute 
keine stürze, keine materialschäden, dauerregen wurde prophezeit, sonne schien aber fast durchgehend. lift dadurch schön leer, super sache das.


----------



## brokenarmsdude (19. Juni 2010)

word, gerne wieder  (der umfaller zählt eher als liegestützentraining  )


----------



## assistulle (20. Juni 2010)

hat zufällig jemand lust nächstes we nochmal nach thale zu fahrn
dieses we konntch leider nich da wir in klinovec war.....kann ich übrigens nur emfehlen......


----------



## r0ckZ (20. Juni 2010)

mit bahn oder karre?
denke, dass ich dabei wäre


----------



## assistulle (20. Juni 2010)

ich würd sagn mit bahn
am sonntag?


----------



## Mauzetung (21. Juni 2010)

ich fahr am Freitag nach Braunlage.
Hab extra Urlaub genommen sonst wird das bei mir zur zeit nix..
Wer bock hat...ich hab noch Platz und ne große Karre.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## assistulle (22. Juni 2010)

ich hab bock


----------



## r0ckZ (22. Juni 2010)

Ich auch! Wie viele Leute kriegste denn mit? Bzw wie viel is frei?

Weiß zudem auch noch nicht so richtig, ob mir die Sache am Sonntag gut in den Kram passt.


----------



## assistulle (22. Juni 2010)

also ich würd braunlage thale auch eher vorziehn dach sonntag erst ab mittag kann


----------



## wurzelffan (22. Juni 2010)

hei ich komme aus twiste in der nähe vom twistesee. falls es jemanden gibt der bock auf freeriden und endurotouren hat der meldet sich bitte. nen freund (specialized pitch) und ich (Bergamont Threesome 5.9) fahren immer aber im moment suchen wir noch leute die vllt. mit uns strecken im wald bauen. also wer in dert nähe wohnt und lust hat schreibt mich bitte an


----------



## brokenarmsdude (22. Juni 2010)

wo ist das denn xD
 EDIT:
Hatte dummerweise angenommen, dass es in S-A ist, mein fehler  aber wir fahren alle mal schnell nach kassel um euch beim buddeln zu helfen XD


----------



## r0ckZ (22. Juni 2010)

wurzelffan schrieb:


> hei ich komme aus twiste in der nähe vom twistesee. falls es jemanden gibt der bock auf freeriden und endurotouren hat der meldet sich bitte. nen freund (specialized pitch) und ich (Bergamont Threesome 5.9) fahren immer aber im moment suchen wir noch leute die vllt. mit uns strecken im wald bauen. also wer in dert nähe wohnt und lust hat schreibt mich bitte an





> Der Twistesee ist ein Stausee im Landkreis Waldeck-Frankenberg, der sich nordwestlichen Teil Hessens (Deutschland) befindet.


----------



## wurzelffan (22. Juni 2010)

wie viele seid ihr denn? ausserdem suchen mein freund und ich schon lange und hamm auch schon ne gute strecke gebaut letztes jahr aber der blöde förster hat sie zerlegt. problem ist das es nicht so viele trails gibt. ich sag euch bescheid wenn wir ne geile stelle gefunden haben. fahren rund 40 kilometer am tag nur durch wälder und suchen also viel gibt es nicht mehr was sich vor uns verstecken kann. aber danke schon mal für das angebot


----------



## r0ckZ (22. Juni 2010)

ironie kennste, oder?
wir sind hier im sachsen-anhalt-forum. denke nich, dass auch nur einer sich nach hessen bewegt um euch beim bauen zu helfen. 
auch wenn wir sicher alle bock haben was zu bauen und zu befahren ...


----------



## brokenarmsdude (22. Juni 2010)

danke für die aufklärung Lukas xD


----------



## Mauzetung (23. Juni 2010)

r0ckZ schrieb:


> Ich auch! Wie viele Leute kriegste denn mit? Bzw wie viel is frei?
> 
> Weiß zudem auch noch nicht so richtig, ob mir die Sache am Sonntag gut in den Kram passt.




Also wenn ich den Fahradträger noch drauf baue, dann können noch 2 mitfahren. Bisher fahr ich ja nur allein. Ich wollte so halb 9 bis 9 starten.

Was sagt Ihr? Wollen wir uns irgendwo treffen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## r0ckZ (23. Juni 2010)

Jo, also ich wär weiterhin fest dabei.
Zeit geht klar. Treffpunkt mach einfach was fest sowie Uhrzeit, können alles weitere auch per PN klären.
Wie wärs mit halb 9 Hauptbahnhof hinten bei dem Taxirondell?


----------



## luk! (23. Juni 2010)

Samstag/Sonntag wäre ich auch dabei, egal wo es hin geht . Also wenn Sonntag Thale angesagt ist, komme ich mit.


----------



## assistulle (24. Juni 2010)

sonntag würde bei mir voraussichtlich erst ab mittag gehn
wenn dir das ausreicht denn binch dabei
gruß assistulle


----------



## luk! (24. Juni 2010)

Wie siehts Samstag aus?
Sonntag wäre dann ja vermutlich mit dem Zug um 13.10 der 14.42 in Thale ist. Da die Seilbahn um 18.00 zumacht, wären das ja nur 3h. Wenns noch ein paar mehr werden sicher ok, aber nur zu zweit lohnt es sich mit einem ST-Ticket dann nicht wirklich finde ich


----------



## assistulle (24. Juni 2010)

so sehch das auch aber ich muss samstag leider zu ner goldnen hochzeit


----------



## r0ckZ (25. Juni 2010)

Na dit war doch n lustiger Tag. 3 Reiter in Braunlage, leere Lifte, Strecke schön trocken. Im Groben keine Stürze/Defekte (Ich lösch den Boxversuch von meiner Hirnfestplatte, damit ich mir beim nächsten mal nich gleich einkacke und von 0 beginne)
Gerne wieder!


----------



## assistulle (25. Juni 2010)

un dazu top streckenverhältnisse.......was will man mehr
nächstes ma is der große drop meiner.......das muss ya wohl drinn sein


----------



## Mauzetung (26. Juni 2010)

yeah, hat echt spass gemacht...und heute tut mir alles weh! 
Immer wieder gerne!


----------



## r0ckZ (6. September 2010)

Ein bisschen kurzfristig:
fahrradfara, brokenarms und icke fahren am mi+do nach winterberg und fr evt nach willingen und haben noch zwei plätze frei.
wer bock hat: melden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## assistulle (7. September 2010)

diesen samstag thale??


----------



## brokenarmsdude (7. September 2010)

wenn dann sonntag braunlage


----------



## assistulle (7. September 2010)

von mir aus


----------



## r0ckZ (7. September 2010)

wenns wetter gut is von mir aus auch samstag thale


----------



## assistulle (7. September 2010)

nu entscheidet euch mal..........beides krigch nich gebackn


----------



## assistulle (8. September 2010)

hat hier zufällig einer ne dämpferbuchse fürn fox dämpfer
bräucht bis freitag eine sonst wird das nixx mit thale


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## itchyp (9. September 2010)

auch hier nochmal: ich hab n paar liegen....kommt drauf an was du für ne länge brauchst. kürzen geht ja immer irgendwie.


----------



## assistulle (9. September 2010)

könn uns ya morgn treffn un dann bring ich ihn mit
das lager is auf yedn fall hin


----------



## itchyp (9. September 2010)

den dämpfer inlusive der ausgeschlagenen buchse meinste? bin ab morgen abend aber wohl schon inner heimat also wenn dann tagsüber


----------



## assistulle (9. September 2010)

yo na das lager hat spiel
hab ab zwölfe zeit


----------



## itchyp (9. September 2010)

ok ich bin bis halb 4 da.

würd sagen du kommst einfach rum so gegen 1 oder 2....adresse per pn


----------



## assistulle (10. September 2010)

nochmal wegen we
also ich würde am sonntag thale faworisieren bin aber auch für andre dinge offen
hab auto in dem noch einer mit kann


----------



## assistulle (14. September 2010)

hat jemand interesse am samstag oder sonntag nach thale bzw braunlage zu fahrn


----------



## itchyp (15. September 2010)

ich bin am überlegen ob ichs schonmal versuche.

wie soll das wetter werden?

thale war ich noch nicht.


----------



## assistulle (15. September 2010)

soll ganz ok werdn....14° un kein regn
also ich würde samstag nach thale fahrn


----------

